# MH friendly parking in Brecon/Abergavenny?



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Any tips/warnings? We are 24' ...TIA


----------



## 89292 (May 19, 2005)

*brecon/abergavenny*

hi ruthibabe,
there is a large carpark plenty big enough for you behind the old cattle market for about 50p for 2 or 3 hours in abergavenny. if you approach brecon from the direction of abergavenny turn right after the regimental barracks over a low roundabout and turn left at the next low roundabout into the carpark plenty of room, dont go further around the carparks as they are too small for you, we were there last weekend with our homecar/champ630 23ft, enjoy both regards ellis & carole


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

HI

Unless you intend to do the Jazz Festival avoid Brecon during 11,12,13 August it will be busy.

There is , I am told thre is a long stay car park that is Motorhome friendly and allows overnighting in Brecon ( 1 night in 7) I think it is on the right hand side of the road that leads into the town from the A40 roundabout on the Abergavenny side.

Mike


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Cheers both, as usual RUR's...really useful replies...thanks


----------

